# Passenger Side Sun Visor does not Telescope?



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I recently just bought my wife a SEL R-Line and while we were driving yesterday I tried to pull the sun visor to the side and slide it back and it just wouldn't. I thought it was stuck so I attempted to muscle it out and it wouldn't. Turns out that only the drivers side telescopes! I went to the dealer to see if their other one was the same and it totally was. 

I just want to make sure it wasn't an oversight on the production line when building mine. 

Do your guys' passenger side sun visors telescope?

I find it bizarre that not all of them have that feature. I sold my Golf R for this Tiguan and even that car had dual sliding sun visors. 

Anyone know of any part numbers that would be a direct bolt on? I am thinking that all MQB cars have the same sized sun visors.


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

You are correct. Only the driver's side extends. I would assume it's a cost saving measure. My wife is certainly disappointed with that...

Andy


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019 SEL-P R Line, build date 9/18 and passenger side does not telescope. Wife was surprised since our 2013 Highlander that I traded in for the Tiguan did. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, what is the passenger doing that would require them to need this? :screwy:


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

I can also confirm my 2019 SEL-P, build date May 2019, does not have it either.

I wonder if the ROW Tiguans have it? 

Sent from my H8416 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I assume if the ROW doesn't, buying the driver side version from a right hand drive vehicle would offer the option.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> I assume if the ROW doesn't, buying the driver side version from a right hand drive vehicle would offer the option.


Nice call, now just need the part number


Sent while on the run


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Zabes64 said:


> I assume if the ROW doesn't, buying the driver side version from a right hand drive vehicle would offer the option.


That's what I came here to say

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The arteon pass side telescopes. Maybe that one would fit? Are they all different?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I ended up ordering a used one off eBay from a MK7 GTI. Pictures online make it seem like they're identical and I know that those telescope. I'll post results once they come in.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I want the dual visors they used to have one of the older Passat B6 or Jetta V (maybe). I had them a long time ago on my 91 Taurus SHO and it was nice to not have to switch the visor back and forth when the sun was by the A pillar on a curving road.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PZ said:


> I want the dual visors they used to have one of the older Passat B6 or Jetta V (maybe). I had them a long time ago on my 91 Taurus SHO and it was nice to not have to switch the visor back and forth when the sun was by the A pillar on a curving road.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I managed to snag one off a MK7 GTI. It seems like it will bolt up the same, but the sun visor isn't as tall. The GTI one is about 1" shorter. I tried to remove the stock one but it seems like you need a special VW Tool to insert into the headliner inside the braket to pop it off.


----------

